
Delivery Drones Use Bird-Inspired Legs to Jump into the Air - apendleton
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/delivery-drones-use-birdinspired-legs-to-jump-into-the-air
======
leto_atreides
Where I come from, we call them ornithopters.

~~~
thenanyu
Doesn’t flap

